# Simulated Rhinestone System for KNK and ACS



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Because CADLink is being greedy and won't provide rhinestone simulation for a price that any of us can afford, I created my own rhinestone simulation for KNK and ACS owners to use.  

It's presented in 3 videos and I recommend that those of you who are interested in seeing it, but don't need the details on downloading and installing the system, just click on the middle link. For the KNK and ACS customers who plan to add it to their systems, definitely watch all three videos.

Installing SRS in KNK/ACS Studio

Using SRS in KNK/ACS

Adding SRS to a Toolbar


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

AWESOME SandyMcC!!!!!
YOU are awesome!

Great videos!

I am impressed with how well produced they are. (as always)
Packed with info and yet easy to understand. 

I have been bugging "themagictouch" to update their videos for the Magicut 6.0 software.
Their videos are well over 3 years old...they are from the 4.0 version.
This would not be bad if the software was exactly the same, but the 6.0 is totally different from the 4.0.

I have bugged them and bugged them.
Today I received a reply... "_Videos for this are difficult to produce because you need special screen-capture_
_software._"
LOL!!!
I sent them to your site to have a looksie at what SandyMcC can do!!! And, at the drop of a hat at that!
J
…maybe it will “inspire” them to do something.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

You're so motivating, Mrs. Bacon! Thanks for the kind words!

What a cop-out by Magicut! Give me a break! There are free and shareware video capture programs that you can google and download in minutes! lol I'm guessing that whoever created their original videos is no longer available and they don't have anyone who feels comfortable doing it. 

When you first start making them, it can feel a little intimidating but since I've taught hundreds of cutter owners by phone, I just pretend I'm doing a phone class when I make a video and then I relax and it's usually pretty fast and easy to do it. The idea is to not try to make it perfect. For example, you'll see me get frustrated when my laptop is slow and comment about it right there in the video!  Or I'll inadvertently click on the wrong menu item or icon and have to go back and redo something. I call those "OOPS" moments because that's always my reaction in the video... "OOPS!" lol Those things can drive you crazy if you let them! But, rather than redo the video over and over, I just leave them in and go with it. The important thing, is to just get the video made and out there so people can start learning from it. Otherwise, it might take me weeks to get one done that's perfect.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Thank you Sandy McC! I can't wait to download the file and start playing with the different color rhinestones. I love working with the ACS program because it is so easy to figure out. Any questions I have had so far I have been able to easily find the answer to in the manual you created. Thank you for making my life a whole lot easier.

Lori


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I for got I do have one question though. How would you change a design that has already been filled in with the regular circles and replace them with the rhinestone images? Can it be done or do I need to redo the design and start from scratch?

Thanks,
Lori


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

You're welcome, Lori! I'm so happy to hear you like the user manual and the software. I call ACS/KNK Studio "the gift that keeps on giving" because I keep figuring out new things to do. 

Also, I plan to expand the support site for the rhinestone owners... have everything all in one place.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> I for got I do have one question though. How would you change a design that has already been filled in with the regular circles and replace them with the rhinestone images? Can it be done or do I need to redo the design and start from scratch?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lori


I haven't figured out a way to do that using the same Simulated Rhinestone System I show in my newest video. However, I have a different method that can also be used if you've already created your designs. I'll get that finished up and a video made soon.


----------



## ccourtenay (Aug 11, 2008)

Once again, queen of customer service has done it again..kudos to you and as stated earlier a beautiful video and easy to do..I followed right along with you..Bravo and a standing O from this TN girl!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks, Cindy! And I will have a video in a few days showing how to do the simulation on existing patterns. It's turning out just fine in my testing.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay... I've created a second rhinestone simulation system to use if you've already created your circle designs in ACS and KNK Studio... or if you are importing an existing circle design that's in a vector format, such as EPS, AI, DXF or whatever is compatible with Corel. 

Applying Rhinestone Simulation to Existing Design


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> Because CADLink is being greedy and won't provide rhinestone simulation for a price that any of us can afford, I created my own rhinestone simulation for KNK and ACS owners to use.
> 
> It's presented in 3 videos and I recommend that those of you who are interested in seeing it, but don't need the details on downloading and installing the system, just click on the middle link. For the KNK and ACS customers who plan to add it to their systems, definitely watch all three videos.
> 
> ...


These links are no longer active ... can you please tell me where I can find them. Including "Applying Rhinestone Simulation to Existing Design" I am at a point where I need to turn my designs into the simulated rhinestones now. 

I have a Groove E machine.

Thanks for your help. Sandra


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry about that! Here you go!

Installing SRS in KNK/ACS Studio

Using SRS in KNK/ACS Studio

Adding SRS to a Toolbar


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Sandy for the active links. I have it all set up now, but there was another video called "Applying Rhinestone Simulation to Existing Design" .. do you have a link for that. Sandra


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

Rusty44 said:


> Thanks Sandy for the active links. I have it all set up now, but there was another video called "Applying Rhinestone Simulation to Existing Design" .. do you have a link for that. Sandra


Sandy I found the video ... thanks for making them. They are excellent!!!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes... I have all of the rhinestone videos together in one folder on my site, but I'm not permitted to post the link to that folder here. I can only insert direct links to individual videos.


----------

